# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Sa rëndësi ka "virgjëria" e femrës,në mentalitetin tonë?

## BrianaS

Pasi kam shume kohe qe jam larguar nga Shqiperia, kam degjuar qe shume gjera kan ndryshuar.

Nje nga ato esthe opinioni per virgjerin e vajzave. 

1.Dua ta di per cunat shqiptar, ne shqiperi.. dhe ato ne emigrim.. akoma e kan te " detyrueshme" qe femra te jet e virgjer per tu mar seriozisht, apo nuk i vejn shum renci?

2. Dhe vajzat, akoma presin deri sa te martohen ose te fejohen, apo s'jan me me ate opinion?

----------


## Akili-A

Te shkretet ata qe presin te gjejne ndonje te virgjer......... :pa dhembe:  
jane kategoria e meshkujve qe do vuajne me shume.........
Por besoj se do ambientohen..nuk kane rrugezgjidhje tjeter.....
sepse 
1-shoqerine nuk kane fuqi ta nderrojne sipas qejfit te tyre....
2-veten nuk e vrasin dot.....(nuk jane aq burra)..
3-e vetmja rrugezgjidhje qe ngelet eshte te marrin femra te cpuara.... :pa dhembe:  

per shqiptaret........
Une besoj se raporti i meshkujve qe duan virgjeresha,me virgjereshat ekzistuese...eshte 1-virgjeresh per 20-meshkuj....
e kuptoni fare mire qe 19 te pafatet do pesojne nje "shok moral" por nevoja per sex dhe per familje do ti detyroje ata ta pertypin kete gje si buka me djath........

----------


## MICHI

Akili kush te tha mer qe jane 1 e vigjer me 20 cuna. Po ti e ke pertyp hala ate gje? ahahahaha paske kaluar surprizen ti mduket.


Brianas. Njeriu qe do lidheshe me te mire do ishte te ishte e vigjer pasi tregon se ka qen ne ashper edhe ska arrit kush ti bej gje. ne kte shoqeri qe po jetojme ku cdo dite e me shum po avancon per mare e per mbrapsht.

Kurse gjerat ne shqiperi kane nryshu se ka kush me problem. Se ka askush te detyrushme te jete e vigjer apo ska. sejcili gjen kopjen e vet e ose e pa vigjer ska rendesi me tani. Kshu mendoj un mesa kam pa e degjuar. Pastaj ka tipa vecante te cmendur sic thote ky me lart qe o e vigjer o ska.

----------


## alibaba

femra virgjëresha ka gjithkund, edhe femra të shpuara ka gjithkund,
se çfarë femre dëshiron një mashkull është shija e tij, askush nuk tenton t'a ndryshojë' shoqërinë, nëse mua më pëlqen një femër e virgjër kjo është vetëm shija ime personale dhe nuk do të thotë se i fyeva femrat tjera, e gjithashtu derisa në këtë kulturë demokratike një femër ka të drejtë të humbë virgjinitetin kur ti teket edhe unë kam të drejtë të zgjedh se çfarë do marr, nëse një femër e ruan virgjinitetin do e ruajë për vete sepse i pëlqen kjo mënyrë jetese, se për sa e ndal familja ajo mund të shpohet kur të dojë e sun e ndal kush, pra kam lutje për femrat nëse janë virgjëra mos të shajnë të shpuarat e nëse janë të shpuara mos të shajnë virgjërat.

----------


## Akili-A

> P.S ato përqindjet e famshme të Akilit A vlejnë vetëm për familjen e tij.


Po pse o burre i dheut.....pse jeni kaq negative si njerez....specialista per ta kaluar temen ne sharje personale....
kush te ofendoj ty?????
apo duhet te marrim leje ty per te bere analiza mbi temen......
une nuk te thashe ke apo nuk ke te drejte te marresh virgjereshe...ajo eshte ceshtja jote personale.......

kaq te ulet jeni si njerez????????duhet patjeter ta degjenerosh temen ne personale??????

----------


## ildushja

> Pasi kam shume kohe qe jam larguar nga Shqiperia, kam degjuar qe shume gjera kan ndryshuar.
> 
> Nje nga ato esthe opinioni per virgjerin e vajzave. 
> 
> 1.Dua ta di per cunat shqiptar, ne shqiperi.. dhe ato ne emigrim.. akoma e kan te " detyrueshme" qe femra te jet e virgjer per tu mar seriozisht, apo nuk i vejn shum renci?
> 
> *2. Dhe vajzat, akoma presin deri sa te martohen ose te fejohen, apo s'jan me me ate opinion?*


Ka vajza si dhe djem qe e kam marre ate vendim, arsyet i din vete ata dhe nuk ja u vem ne dyshim.
Un pervete mendoj qe te jesh i/e matur me ke ben seks, nuk mendoj qe eshte thjesht ceshtje qefi - besoj ne seks me dashuri keshtuqe s'eshte e thene te jem e martuar, thjesht te kem dicka/dashuri me ate person. 

Flm.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mario_kingu

per ata qe jetojn ne shqiperi skam cthem se kam 15 vjet larg shqiperis ;D
ndersa per mendim tim eshte te gjesh nje njeri te mir edhe te sinqert se virgjeria nje nat eshte e shkreta  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ELDORADO

*kjo puna virgjerise eshte nje lloj respekti ndaj vetes,por me pare duhet kuptuar se cfare do te thote virgjeria,pastaj po mire e ke thene ti briana koha kalon shume shpejt gjerat kane ndryshuar edhe ne shqiperi por mos harro virgjria eshte respekt ndaj vetes
me respekt niku*

----------


## friendlyboy1

per martes nuk diskutohet fare qe duhet te jet e virgjer ose sbehet fjal fare per tu martuar. per dashnore hajd mo spyet njeri le te jet si te doj.

----------


## BrianaS

Nuk besoj kur thojne qe virgjeria eshte rrespekt ndaj vetes..

Kur je e dashuruar me dike, dhe pas ca kohesh e humb virgjerin me ate person.. ajo nuk do te thote qe t'i i ke humbur rrespektin ndaj vetes.
( opinioni im ky,sigurisht.)
Nejse sic than me siper, ka lloj lloj opinionesh kur vjen puna per virgjerin e nje femre.

----------


## mario_kingu

> Nuk besoj kur thojne qe virgjeria eshte rrespekt ndaj vetes..
> 
> Kur je e dashuruar me dike, dhe pas ca kohesh e humb virgjerin me ate person.. ajo nuk do te thote qe t'i i ke humbur rrespektin ndaj vetes.
> ( opinioni im ky,sigurisht.)
> Nejse sic than me siper, ka lloj lloj opinionesh kur vjen puna per virgjerin e nje femre.


me pak fjal ti thua  qe nje vajz ka qen e dashuruar me dike te cilin i ka besuar shdo gje  edhe ku humbi virgjerin por ndodhi ky cuni  te largohet  right  >>>>>>>??
 per mendim tim kjo vajz ska pse te ket turp se nuk vajti me 100 kjo thjesht ishte e dashuruar me te  

edhe kjo vajz as duhet  ta mendoj kete gje me ajo ska ca mendon se ska ber kush e di cfar seshte pn  gjith te mirat

----------


## hop_stop

> Nuk besoj kur thojne qe virgjeria eshte rrespekt ndaj vetes..
> 
> Kur je e dashuruar me dike, dhe pas ca kohesh e humb virgjerin me ate person.. ajo nuk do te thote qe t'i i ke humbur rrespektin ndaj vetes.
> ( opinioni im ky,sigurisht.)
> Nejse sic than me siper, ka lloj lloj opinionesh kur vjen puna per virgjerin e nje femre.


Eshte respekt ndaj vetvetes apo kujdes ndaj nderit/moralit qe te eshte besuar.

Kur je e dashuruar me dike, dhe pas ca kohesh e humb virgjerin me ate person.....Kur je e dashuruar me dike, dhe pas ca kohesh e humb virgjerin me ate, do thoja qe varet personi qe ke *zgjedhur* ne kete rast, dhe po e pranojme qe ne jete mund edhe te zhgenjehesh por ka nje pyetje te tille te ciles e virgjera i pergjigjet ndryshe. Pyetja eshte: A je vajze apo gru?!

----------


## hop_stop

Ne pergjethesi e virgjera qe ka arritur te ruaje veten vleresohet me shume ndersa po te kalosh ne raste te vecanta eshte gjykim i vecante sepse sot po t'u vune horrat te shpartallojne dhe nuk ka faj femra ne disa raste per humbje te virgjerise.

----------


## Clauss

mbas tabuve ja dhe nje teme tjeter qe merret me pbeep. kaq pak pjesmarrje si eshte e mundur? mileti ngordh per pak fru-fru hahahah

----------


## BrianaS

> Eshte respekt ndaj vetvetes apo kujdes ndaj nderit/moralit qe te eshte besuar.
> 
> Kur je e dashuruar me dike, dhe pas ca kohesh e humb virgjerin me ate person.....Kur je e dashuruar me dike, dhe pas ca kohesh e humb virgjerin me ate, do thoja qe varet personi qe ke *zgjedhur* ne kete rast, dhe po e pranojme qe ne jete mund edhe te zhgenjehesh por ka nje pyetje te tille te ciles e virgjera i pergjigjet ndryshe. Pyetja eshte: A je vajze apo gru?!


Degjo, dihet qe jeta te zhgenjen. Por kur ti e ke zgjedhur ate person, nuk e ke zgjedhur sepse ti mendon qe do zhgenjehesh nga ato. Kur vajza i jep virgjerin dikujt ( te pakten shqiptaret ( shumica) ) ato e duan dhe mendojn qe eshte njeriu "taman" per to. Ato nuk e zgjedhin sepse e dine qe me von do zhgenjehen. C'fare ndodh me von.. varet nga mashkulli. Dhe ajo thot dicka pet ato, sesa per rrespektin e vajzave ndaj vetes. Dihet ne qoftese vajza eshte budallacke dhe del me te per dy jav mendon qe e don dhe e humb virgjerin me te, e zgjenjehet pastaj.. eshte pune ndryshe. Por kur ke kohe, e don..dhe me von te zhgenjen.. nuk ka lidhje me rrespektin e vajzes ndaj vetes.. sepse shum meshkuj edhe vejne maska :shkelje syri:

----------


## hop_stop

> Degjo, dihet qe jeta te zhgenjen. Por kur ti e ke zgjedhur ate person, nuk e ke zgjedhur sepse ti mendon qe do zhgenjehesh nga ato. Kur vajza i jep virgjerin dikujt ( te pakten shqiptaret ( shumica) ) ato e duan dhe mendojn qe eshte njeriu "taman" per to. Ato nuk e zgjedhin sepse e dine qe me von do zhgenjehen. C'fare ndodh me von.. varet nga mashkulli. Dhe ajo thot dicka pet ato, sesa per rrespektin e vajzave ndaj vetes. Dihet ne qoftese vajza eshte budallacke dhe del me te per dy jav mendon qe e don dhe e humb virgjerin me te, e zgjenjehet pastaj.. eshte pune ndryshe. Por kur ke kohe, e don..dhe me von te zhgenjen.. nuk ka lidhje me rrespektin e vajzes ndaj vetes.. sepse shum meshkuj edhe vejne maska


ke te drejte. parimisht e shof qe di shume po problemi eshte se kur hyp ne taka te nalta shum, menja eshte hava komplet dhe s'e merr vesh masken pastaj.

----------


## BrianaS

> ke te drejte. parimisht e shof qe di shume po problemi eshte se kur hyp ne taka te nalta shum, menja eshte hava komplet dhe s'e merr vesh masken pastaj.


Ne taka te nalta, apo te sheshta, po pate tru, s'ka si te shkoj ne hava. Prap, puna e maskes, s'thot dicka per femren thot per ju meshkujt!

----------


## hop_stop

> Ne taka te nalta, apo te sheshta, po pate tru, s'ka si te shkoj ne hava. Prap, puna e maskes, s'thot dicka per femren thot per ju meshkujt!


Femera qe esht tamam e mba veten. Ashtu sic ka meshkuj me maske ka dhe femra qe kerkojne te shkaterrojne cifte, se jane te degjenerume. Por ka meshkuj qe s'ju pergjigjen!

----------


## alnosa

kush mendon sot per virgjerin eeee???
iken ato kohe .

----------


## XX22

Qe nje femer te mos gaboje dhe te zhgenjehet ne jete,zhgenjim i cili do ta coje ne paragjykime dhe sforcime ne jete ndaj meshkujve ose dhe ndaj te gjithe shoqerise ,duhet te jete e qarte ne ate qe kerkon ne jete.Gjithmone ne çfaredo situate qe lidhet me dashurine femra eshte e humbura,jo se ka dhene virgjerine dhe behet pishman,por sepse ka raste qe mendon se ai djali e donte shume dhe menjehere sapo ai arrin qellimin qe ka largohet prej saj.kjo gjendej e krijuar e vret dhe e lendon edhe me shume nje femer.eshte njesoj si te thuash,mos shko me djem se te thone se je k***,por se lendohesh vete.
Disa kategori femrash mendojne se gjithçka ne jete eshte fat dhe ia lene veten ketij fati ne mashtrim e siper nga partneri ne krah,kur shume mire ato mund te marrin frenat e jetes se tyre ne dore dhe te arrijne ne gjithçka perfekte.Kur nje djali i jepesh menjehere dhe lehte ai e humb simpatine per ty,sepse shija qe i ke dhene ti i ka zgjuar edhe me shume epshet e tij burrerore dhe te arritjeve qe mendon se i ben edhe me te tjera si ne rastin tend.Qe te bindesh se dikush te do duhet qe te arrish te realizosh dhe te bindesh se qe te dy jeni dashuruar me zemrendhe mendimet e njeri-tjetrit,sepse gjithmone themi meshkujt largohen mbas aktit te pare,por ka edhe femra qe largohen njesoj si te kene thyer nje tabu dhe tani i duket vetja me e lire per te kerkuar risi te reja.Nese me dike jeni dashuruar vertete dhe me bindje edhe nga pala tjeter atehere edhe nese virgjeria vendoset te mos jete me pengesa per t'ju cuar edhe me shume ne lidhej kjo do te ishte pa pasoja per ju.Si t kuptohet dikush nese qendron me ju vetem per te arritur qellimet e tij epshore:Ne diskutime ai gjithmone gjen diçka per te te kundershtuar,qofte edhe per te kenaqur sedren  e tij.nese ai hedh veshtrime te shumta mbi shoqet e tua,apo mbi femrat ne rruge e lokale ne pranine tende.Nese ai gjithmone te prek ne vende intime dhe nuk i intereson te te shikoje ne sy,por diku me poshte.etj se ka kaq shume sa te rrime gjithe diten.Nje femer e zgjuar arrin ta dalloje se mashkulli e dashuron me te vertete apo jo.Asnjehere te mos mendohet se dhenia e virgjerise do ti zgjoje atij nje dahsuri ndaj teje,sepse shume femra kur shikojne qe shoqeria e tyre po zbehet menjehere gjene zgjidhje krevatin i cili behet per to nje zhgenjim i paharrueshem ne jete.Nje femer ndjehet krenare kur eshte e virgjer dhe i duket kjo nje arme ne dore kundrejt mashkullit,dhe e di qe do ta lumturoje tjetrin heren e pare e cila do te mbetet e paharrueshme,por kur shperdorohet atehere shume lehte mund te kalohet ne anen tjeter te medaljes,per to tashme asgje nuk eshte e parealizueshme qofte dhe per nje nate.Te tilla femra bien ne eshperim dhe ngushellimi i vetem i duket shtrati me njerez te rastit.Edhe meshkujt kete e dine mjaft mire ,prandaj ne pergjithesi(shumica)pelqejne femer te virgjer ne menyre qe te jene dhe me te sigurte qe fitimi ''i keshtjelles''u be vetem nga ato.ka shume raste qe femrat bien viktima,duke menduar se djali i do shume etj,dhe nuk do te thote se edhe keto mund te behen deri ne degradim sa te shkojne me çdo te rastit qe ia lyp,prandaj permenda dhe me siper duhet maturi dhe zgjuarsi ne çdo hap,kjo vetem per tu ndjere me mire e jo per tu ndjere e fyer gjate gjithe jetes.
Shpresoj qe te kem cekur te gjitha rastet e mundshme.virgjeria per mendimin tim eshte dinjitet.

----------

